
Ask HN: How do I get Press for my Tech Product Crowdfunding Campaign? - CrowdThrowAway
Hi HN, long time reader first time poster.<p>My startup is on the cusp of launching a kickstarter for a cool tech hardware product in the next few months. Don&#x27;t worry we&#x27;ll post a &quot;Show HN&quot; for sure :)<p>I&#x27;m wondering, what avenues does one go through to get into Techcrunch, Engadget, The Verge, etc., if only for a small article somewhere? Who do I contact, how do I get started on this process?<p>Any advice appreciated, thanks.
======
throwawayathn
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/getting-press-for-your-
startup/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/getting-press-for-your-startup/)

